# Hottop, early days....



## MrShades

How you getting on with the Hottop Soll ?


----------



## Soll

I fell into the trap of ordering too many beans for home and work so, as soon as I've got through them I'll roast some Green beans that Ronsil kindly gave. I'll keep you posted


----------



## ronsil

Don;t leave it too long to make a start with your new Hottop.

If you have not done some roasting you will need to be prepared to waste a few beans.

Suggest it a good idea to learn a bit about the Machine in action well before you run out of your ready roasted stash.

If you leave it till the last minute you could be without beans for a while whilst you learn the principles.


----------



## froggystyle

Dont forgot also that your roasts need to sit for a week, i made this mistake and had no beans for toooo long!

Suggest you do a roast now and let it sit, then if its ok you can time your next roast for when you are getting low on your already roasted beans.


----------



## Soll

Cheers guys all taken on board, I'll keep you posted


----------



## Soll

Well guys I managed to have a moment to myself in the kitchen and my beans are running low, about a 4/5 days worth, so I thought now would be a great time crank up the Hottop. I managed also to find a manual online and according that beginners should Set the roast level to 4 to start with, so after warming up I put the beans in and watched the show. A bit boring at first with not much happening but after a while I noticed the colour changing and later I heard the first crack. The second one was a bit more difficult to hear especially when the kids came rushing in to see what the smell was and the smoke! Hmmm! Mrs Soll not impressed with that! Eventually the cycle was coming to an end hence the beeping but the I thought it could do with a little more colour as I like the darker roasts, so I pressed the plus button to give it a extra roasting.

I'll post up some pics when I get a chance


----------



## ronsil

What beans were you roasting?

Don't be tempted to taste too early or you could get completely the wrong impression.

If you want to try them quicker try brewed or cup them but don't use for espresso without resting


----------



## Soll

ronsil said:


> What beans were you roasting?
> 
> Don't be tempted to taste too early or you could get completely the wrong impression.
> 
> If you want to try them quicker try brewed or cup them but don't use for espresso without resting


Sumatra Jang Gong Village, I'll rest them for 4/5 days ? That should be enough!


----------



## froggystyle

I love those beans, try them in a pour over after three or four days!

I took them too dark on one of my roasts and they were not as good as the lighter ones.


----------



## Soll

I used 250g of beans if I used less say, 175g would I get a more even roast?


----------



## ronsil

200/225 grams should be enough to make a more even roast.


----------



## iroko

Good to see you've done your 1st roast in the hottop, hope they taste good.


----------



## GS11

Congrats on your first roast sol.


----------



## Soll

Cheers guys ! I'm just eager to taste them


----------



## froggystyle

How you getting on with the hottop Soll?


----------



## Soll

I think the very first roast I did was the best so far but I think I'm getting use to the voltages in the home now, I'm roasting early morning while everyone's asleep, this knocks off about 2 mins off the roasting time. The last roast I did was pretty good I think just waiting for de-gassing should be ready Sunday


----------

